# new to board



## kcrys (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Kcrys (pronounced 'chris'). I'm in my early 30's and have one child (son; Jordyn) who was born december 2003. I was diagnosed with both fm and cfs in '98, and I was just recently diagnosed with ibs. I also deal with endometriosis. I try to walk at least every second day with my son, so I get out and about... sometimes it's very hard to do. I still have some muscle pain in my back from my emergency c-section in december. Fun stuff







Well I just wantded to say hi...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Welcome Kcrys!MrsMason, yhe moderator is away for a few days. Glad you found us.Jeff


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Fortunately, I happened to pop in and see your message Kcrys. (I'm so sneaky







)Welcome to the board!







I'm glad you're here. We have a nice FAQ for basic Fibro and CFS information. Hopefully they'll be of some help, but since you're not a newcomer to the illnesses, it's probably stuff you already know. Welcome, and I look forward to getting to know you better! A lot of really great people post here. I know you will enjoy your time here as much as I have.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi and welcome, Kcrys.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi krys!







Welcome to the board. I just realized you are 20 yrs. younger than I am! Ouch that hurts to say that! I am so sorry you, and others here, have had to deal with this so young. Mine didn't start until I was almost 40. My children were teens by then. I can't imagine having to run after, and carry around a baby when you exhausted and in pain most of the time. I started out with IBS in my 20's. I was able to manage well with it for 20yrs., just by adding fiber. Since fibro, it hasn't been as easy. I also found out that I had Endometriosis. It wasn't diagnosed until my late 40's, but I had always had painful menses. Fortunately, I didn't have to deal with a C-section, although I did finally go with a vaginal hysterectomy. It turned out that a lot of my abdominal pain was do to food sensitivities and bad yeast infection, though.Sorry you had to join this "fun stuff" party, but we are happy to have you here krys. Hope you find information and support that will make things feel a little better for you.  M.


----------

